# Any knowledge on Providence College in Pasadena CA.



## M21195 (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone have any opinions on Providence College in Pasadena, CA?


----------



## mjmacvey (Sep 6, 2011)

I think I can help. I have a few connections with some folks in the administration at Providence since their founding (around 2004). We have also had 4-5 students from Providence study at WSC. Their graduates have generally done well in our master's programs.

Though Providence has no formal denominational affiliation, they do hold to Presbyterian and Reformed confessional standards (Westminster and Three Forms of Unity). The faculty is made up of PCA, URCNA, OPC and CRC folks (possibly others). I would say they are probably most like Dordt College (though a bit more conservative) or Covenant College, theologically/ideologically, though much, much smaller than both (less than 100 students). As an institution they are very much concerned with cultural engagement and offer many opportunities for students to be involved in various activities throughout the greater LA area. 

In terms of programs, I am most familiar with their Biblical & Theological Studies/Pre-Seminary program, which is fairly strong in the languages (Greek and Hebrew). They offer a few other liberal arts type programs, but I don't know much about them. 

Providence is working diligently to secure WASC Accreditation right now, which is challenging, but they appear to be doing all the right things to make this happen within the next few years. Last year they moved from Ontario to Pasadena, which appears to be a good move for them. They share a campus with William Carey International University in a nice neighborhood that provides a much better campus feel (in my opinion) than the campus in Ontario. 

I am sure they would like to hear from you directly, but you should also, feel free to contact me by [email protected] or call me 1.888.480.8474 if you want to discuss anything further.


----------



## M21195 (Sep 6, 2011)

mjmacvey said:


> I think I can help. I have a few connections with some folks in the administration at Providence since their founding (around 2004). We have also had 4-5 students from Providence study at WSC. Their graduates have generally done well in our master's programs.
> 
> Though Providence has no formal denominational affiliation, they do hold to Presbyterian and Reformed confessional standards (Westminster and Three Forms of Unity). The faculty is made up of PCA, URCNA, OPC and CRC folks (possibly others). I would say they are probably most like Dordt College (though a bit more conservative) or Covenant College, theologically/ideologically, though much, much smaller than both (less than 100 students). As an institution they are very much concerned with cultural engagement and offer many opportunities for students to be involved in various activities throughout the greater LA area.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help Mark. I'm just doing some preemptive work for when my daughter gets ready to graduate high school. I'm looking at Covenant also..


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 6, 2011)

We had a PB member who went there, and graduated. Seems like 'Matthew' was his first name (?) but I'm drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Sep 7, 2011)

We have several students from Providence as well here at Mid-America Reformed Seminary. They are good students and testify, both by their performance and their words, to the kind of education that they have received at Providence. I think that in the mix of Reformed colleges that one might consider, Providence ought to receive serious consideration. As was said above, if you contact them, I am sure that they would be happy further to assist you.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## M21195 (Sep 7, 2011)

No votes for Covenant?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 7, 2011)

I went to PCC for the first year. I ended up leaving for financial reasons after the first year.

I have many fun memories (first PCC student to break curfew).

The staff and professors are great. I was a Biblical Studies Major so I got to spend a lot of time with Dr.Swanson...cannot recommend him highly enough.

Let me know if you have any questions...obviously my answers are limited to the first year.


----------

